# Fastlock press fittings



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Has anyone else seen this in PE mag? Malleable iron press fittings for up to sched 40... You have got to be ****ing kidding me! Time to sell the 300's and the 535's boys, but who would by them.

It's like they go out of their way to make a mockery of the trade!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Has anyone else seen this in PE mag? Malleable iron press fittings for up to sched 40... You have got to be ****ing kidding me! Time to sell the 300's and the 535's boys, but who would by them.
> 
> It's like they go out of their way to make a mockery of the trade!


Pic


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats crazy. We are getting molested on all fronts!


----------



## Plumber3653 (May 5, 2010)

Web site states "Applications include water, HVAC, and compressed air systems." but doesn't mention natural gas. Did I miss something or discover something?


----------



## Plumber3653 (May 5, 2010)

http://www.fastlockfittings.com/ 
Maybe take a look. I think I would check with local codes to see if it meets approved materials lists.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Those have been discussed on here before. You press them with a Propress tool and proprietary jaws. I don't see this being a homeowner product so if we as a trade decide not to buy them, they'll go away.






Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumber3653 said:


> Web site states "Applications include water, HVAC, and compressed air systems." but doesn't mention natural gas. Did I miss something or discover something?


As of yet, not approved for NG.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Those have been discussed on here before. You press them with a Propress tool and proprietary jaws. I don't see this being a homeowner product so if we as a trade decide not to buy them, they'll go away.
> 
> Paul


This mentality does not work. I don't mean to offend, but the smaller shops don't make any difference in this type of matter.

I work for a multi-faceted, multi billion dollar corporation and if the powers that be decide they can bid a job cheaper by doing away with threaded or socket weld joints, that's what gets put into my hands.

I would bet people just like you said the same thing when victaulic came to town.

Once it's here, it's here to stay.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I remember when T drills came out. Seemed cheesie to us, but made money.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I remember when T drills came out. Seemed cheesie to us, but made money.


Wow Rick, you're old! What was it like when they invented fire? Lol


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Wow Rick, you're old! What was it like when they invented fire? Lol


Old as Methuselah.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Old as Methuselah.


Had to wiki that, thats bloody old!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> This mentality does not work. I don't mean to offend, but the smaller shops don't make any difference in this type of matter.
> 
> I work for a multi-faceted, multi billion dollar corporation and if the powers that be decide they can bid a job cheaper by doing away with threaded or socket weld joints, that's what gets put into my hands.
> 
> ...


I know but they're still part of the trade and they have a responsibility to the betterment of the trade whether they like it or not. If the entire industry were to say no to a new technology it *would* go away. If a big portion of the industry decides this a great avenue to save a few bucks and cut the throats of their brothers and sisters then yeah, it'll get used. I admit there's a huge amount of politics in issues such as these that I have no concept of so it'll happen if the people calling the shots want it to.







Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I know but they're still part of the trade and they have a responsibility to the betterment of the trade whether they like it or not. If the entire industry were to say no to a new technology it would go away. If a big portion of the industry decides this a great avenue to save a few bucks and cut the throats of their brothers and sisters then yeah, it'll get used. I admit there's a huge amount of politics in issues such as these that I have no concept of so it'll happen if the people calling the shots want it to.
> 
> Paul


Therein lies the problem. Everyone is ever concerned with the almighty bottom line. It seems that alot of these companies are willing to trip over dollars trying to pick up pennies. It doesn't matter what the new technology is, if people think it can save them a buck, no matter how shady it may seem, they will buy in bulk. That means no matter how detrimental to the trade you or I might think it is (think pex), or how inferior a product might be (think cpvc), once the market is flooded with it, as long as it is a cheaper, viable alternative, that is what we have to base our quotes on. No one is going to listen to "I don't believe in product x" or "studies have been done that prove..." all they want to hear is "you can save an assload of cheddar by using..."

So we're doomed either way.


----------



## slingpipe (Apr 12, 2011)

*Weather the storm*

Although an interesting concept - with no NG approval and no Fire Sprinkler approval this is a flash in the pan.

Besides, I've dealt with Cimberio (FASTLOCK manufacturer) and they can't even provide their core products (30% of which leaked during testing) in a timely manner...

My advice - wait until a bigger/better company comes out with their own version of the FASTLOCK.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slingpipe said:


> Although an interesting concept - with no NG approval and no Fire Sprinkler approval this is a flash in the pan.
> 
> Besides, I've dealt with Cimberio (FASTLOCK manufacturer) and they can't even provide their core products (30% of which leaked during testing) in a timely manner...
> 
> My advice - wait until a bigger/better company comes out with their own version of the FASTLOCK.


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


:thumbsup:


----------

